# La lettera "D" sta per la parola " Demoiselles



## Swisser

Salve a tutti/Bonjour à tous,
Oggi mi sono imbattuto in una frase che mi ha intrigato molto.
Di tale frase non riesco a trovare la traduzione in francese; qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?!
Ecco la frase: " La lettera D sta per la (parola) Demoiselles."

PS: in particolare mi interessa sapere come si dice " stare per".
Grazie, Merci de votre temps.
-Swisser.


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,

vuol semplicemente dire che è utilizzata al posto di Demoiselles.
Quindi va bene qualunque cosa renda l'idea, ad esempio: La lettre D è l'initiale de Demoiselles (oppure "l'abréviation de...").
Non vi è dubbio che in questo caso non possa avere il significato di "être sur le point de".


----------



## Swisser

Grazie mille


----------



## janpol

Mademoiselle = Mlle
Mesdemoiselles = Mlles


----------



## albyz

janpol said:


> Mademoiselle = Mlle
> Mesdemoiselles = Mlles



Utilissima osservazione!
Però in questo caso non è detto che si possa cambiare la "D" in quanto potrebbe essere il campo (magari con lunghezza limitata ad 1 carattere) di una base dati (e quindi M andrebbe a confondersi con Monsieur/Madame) o chissà cos'altro 

Non mi viene una traduzione "passe-partout" per "sta per" (speriamo che qualcuno ce l'abbia), mi viene solo il verbo _remplacer_.


----------



## olaszinho

Non direi soltanto_ remplacer_, talvolta "stare per" può essere tradotto con _désigner, indiquer._


----------

